# Your Tritype (so others can see) Part 1/2



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I always see people looking for others who share the same tritype so I thought I would try and bring those people together. Your username will be recorded with your vote so you can see who is which tritype!

*Caution*: You cannot change your vote. Only vote if you're sure!

This is poll 1/2 since there can only be 20 options.
The other poll.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome, but I seem to be blind. I can't see other people's names. I can see them when I click on "view poll results" on the other poll, but I can't see that option on this one, now that I've voted. Any ideas?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

listentothemountains said:


> Awesome, but I seem to be blind. I can't see other people's names. I can see them when I click on "view poll results" on the other poll, but I can't see that option on this one, now that I've voted. Any ideas?


Interesting. I can see both myself since I haven't voted. Thanks for letting me know. I went and found a public poll on the Member Poll area and that seems to be the case there too! I know they have worked in the past though.

Mods?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

listentothemountains said:


> Awesome, but I seem to be blind. I can't see other people's names. I can see them when I click on "view poll results" on the other poll, but I can't see that option on this one, now that I've voted. Any ideas?


Click on the number in an option that someone has voted for.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Click on the number in an option that someone has voted for.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I am pretty sure that I am a 631. Not unusual for an ISTJ, but 3 usually comes after the 1 in ISTJs.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

ISFJ 162 or 612.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't see who else voted but I'm a 638.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

BroNerd said:


> I can't see who else voted but I'm a 638.





Sonny said:


> Click on the number in an option that someone has voted for.


Refer to above solution.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

*Shameless bump*


----------



## Fiamma (Jan 4, 2012)

592 for me


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

521 for mine.


----------



## NikitaOneill (Jan 8, 2012)

how does tritype work?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't be more specific than to say I'm either in the 529 or 549 categories (or 592/594). WHen I was younger and had less social skills/confidence, I was more like 549; at this stage of my life, I often find myself in a 529-style mode/role. However, my variant is still SX, and any SO behaviors I have were developed out of need rather than being an initial priority.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

873 if anyone has the same tritype and would like to share ideas pm me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

731, possibly 738


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 731, possibly 738


What caused the switch from 8 to 1?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

madhatter said:


> What caused the switch from 8 to 1?


I'm not completely sure, but 

- the drive of 8 is somewhat more instinctual, raw and aggressive than 1. 
- I think I related to 8 because of 7w8, but currently I'm leaning on a 1 fix.
- I am idealistic and have strong convictions related to political ideologies. 
- I am more "reasonable" than most of the 8s I've met (that's not to say I'm not stubborn though)
- I place high priority in justice and fairness. fortunately, my beliefs and desires are in line with and compliment each other. being Libertarian is is very convenient for someone who is desirous and pleasure seeking but who also places high priority in integrity, fairness and internally congruent values. 
- similarly, because of the belief system that I hold, 
- 1 is also less apparent because I am social last
- it's not easy to get me angry, but when I do get angry, I tend to control it, try to put it to the side, not let it cloud my judgement and focus on finding a solution. later I will focus on _why_ I'm angry and think about how I can either alter my expectations or take a different course of action. I don't have a tendency to impulsively act on my anger like an 8 (I look down on people who do this as pathetic and animalistic)
- similarly, I am have unusually low impulsiveness for a 7w8 (though I'm sure N dom and Sp/Sx play there role in this as well)


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> 873 if anyone has the same tritype and would like to share ideas pm me.


You seem cool and I like your signature =)



Swordsman of Mana said:


> 731, possibly 738


Too bad you can't change your response on the poll. >_< Do you consider yourself triple aggressive? I think at least one of your types is not.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Spades said:


> You seem cool and I like your signature =)
> Too bad you can't change your response on the poll. >_< Do you consider yourself triple aggressive? I think at least one of your types is not.


I prefer double assertive to double aggressive. neither 3 or 7 are particularly aggressive most of the time. that said, being a triple assertive type sounds much more fast paced and type A than I am. 731 is fitting nicely so far


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Spades said:


> Heheh. On second though thought, no. I bet 90% of the votes are incorrect anyway. Peoples' knowledge of the enneagram is disappointing (including my own).


It's also contingent on self-knowledge, in which people here are at different stages of attainment.

You can learn all about an abstract theory, understand the types perfectly from an objective standpoint, and still not know for sure which you are. Then again, what _is_ the human brain and person, if not flexible?


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope no one minds this particular thread being bumped. 

When I first came on, I had mistyped as 539, but I'm not it. I found that I relate to probably one of the nastier descriptions (or maybe I see it that way because it talks about all my blindspots that I never wanted to acknowledge). But it fits almost perfectly. 

The closest fit is 528.



> "The Rejection-based Group includes types Two, Five, and Eight. In this pattern, the self is unconsciously seen as small, weak, and potentially victimized, and others are seen as powerful, abusive, and rejecting. All three of these types go through life expecting to be rejected and so they defend themselves against this feeling in various ways. They repress their own genuine needs and vulnerabilities, attempting to offer some service, ability, or resource as a hedge against further rejection. Twos feel that they must be so good that others will not reject them. They cover over a feeling of underlying worthlessness and the fear that they are not really wanted by trying to please others so much that others will not dare reject or abandon them. Unlike Twos who feel that they are good, Eights feel that they are innately bad, and will likely be rejected unless they are so powerful and in control of life’s necessities that others will dare not reject them. Further, Eights adopt a "tough" stance toward life—in effect, bracing themselves for rejection and trying to not care in the event that they actually are rejected. Fives feel negligible, on the sidelines of life, and that they therefore must know something or have some special skill so useful to others that they will not be rejected. Like Eights, Fives also reduce the pain of rejection by cutting off from their feelings about it. All three of these types offer some service or skill as a way of staving off rejection. Twos offer their caring and affection; Eights offer their strength; and Fives offer their knowledge and expertise."


:shocked:


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Shadowlight said:


> I hope no one minds this particular thread being bumped.
> 
> When I first came on, I had mistyped as 539, but I'm not it. I found that I relate to probably one of the nastier descriptions (or maybe I see it that way because it talks about all my blindspots that I never wanted to acknowledge). But it fits almost perfectly.
> 
> ...


Hello there, tritype twin!


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

voicetrocity said:


> Hello there, tritype twin!


Aha! There you are. I knew I'd seen 258 in someone else's signature before but couldn't remember it. 

I was on EI forums a little while ago reading up on the 258 .. I'm kinda letting it all sink in right now. It was a bit too much to handle. 

How did you feel after you read it?


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

ENFP 962 here. :kitteh:


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Shadowlight said:


> Aha! There you are. I knew I'd seen 258 in someone else's signature before but couldn't remember it.
> 
> I was on EI forums a little while ago reading up on the 258 .. I'm kinda letting it all sink in right now. It was a bit too much to handle.
> 
> How did you feel after you read it?


Eh, I read it for the first time right after reading up on my core type. It was more of _"Well, that explains a lot"_ type of feeling. I actually thought my head fix was 6 for some time, so I was mistyped as a 268 for awhile. I still haven't done much other than reading a few descriptions so far. I have enough examples in my life that being triple rejection makes a ridiculous amount of sense, but it's something I've resisted dwelling on.


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

voicetrocity said:


> Eh, I read it for the first time right after reading up on my core type. It was more of _"Well, that explains a lot"_ type of feeling. I actually thought my head fix was 6 for some time, so I was mistyped as a 268 for awhile. I still haven't done much other than reading a few descriptions so far. I have enough examples in my life that being triple rejection makes a ridiculous amount of sense, but it's something I've resisted dwelling on.


I'm not "there" yet. And I'm not willing to over-identify with this tritype (or any other) in a big way at all. The information is there in the back of my mind to chew on and bring to the fore-front the next time I start going down the negative path. I think I can still save myself from a lot of trouble and others as well. Let them be and let myself be. Perhaps there's growth to be found in finding the right balance.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

The best part about this thread is going back and seeing who all has changed their types  I'm not implying it's a bad thing either, but it just goes to show you that it really is a journey full of self-reflection and growth.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> The best part about this thread is going back and seeing who all has changed their types  I'm not implying it's a bad thing either, but it just goes to show you that it really is a journey full of self-reflection and growth.


Yeah, absolutely. I fit the Fauvres' 748 archetype very well, but I'm thinking I'm a 731. I need to read your post about that when I get a chance ^_^


----------



## glaba (Mar 16, 2013)

INTP 548. I usually don't interfere with the going-ons of the world, but if I see someone attacking me or my beliefs, I will vocally defend it, at whatever social or emotional cost. 

On a related note, why do people call 458 / 548 the darkest tritype? I don't consider myself dark at all. (ok maybe a little) but what do those people mean by dark?


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

953 in the houseeeeeeee


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure about my tritype, let alone my core type. I'm going mad trying to come to a close on this stuff and it's taking up much of my mental energy... SOMBODEH HALP


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

can't figure it out... i seem to be 621, 628 and 649 at the same time, lol. i voted 628 because that's how i perceive myself most of times but i dunno really. and i have no idea how i can be sure... probably just reading lots of material about enneagram from now on.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Then again, what _is_ the human brain and person, if not flexible?


I'm sorry, a prescription is required to receive sarcasm in the dose this question necessitates. Please have your physician fax it to my office and I will have it filled for you within 48 hours.



Oh, right, tritype. 5w6, 3w4, 1w9 sx/sp.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Entp 873


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Entp 793.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

9w1-3w4-6w5 so/sp


----------



## carrina (Dec 14, 2013)

268


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

NikitaOneill said:


> how does tritype work?


The nine types are in three sections - head/logic, heart/emotion, and gut/instinct. Everyone has a type for each section, plus wings.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

carrina said:


> 268


Me too.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a 692. I yams wat I yams.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

ENTP 3w2/1w9/7w8 sp/sx..


----------



## carrina (Dec 14, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Me too.


oops i'm changin to 378


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

carrina said:


> oops i'm changin to 378


Traitor! (jokes) XP

It's all good, each type brings something awesome to the table!


----------

